# Tegu knocked over mealworm bowl. I now have a situation.



## Russ Welch (Jan 12, 2015)

I tried giving my Tegu about a hand full of meal worms just to change it up for him. The bowl is one special made to keep them in. So I just put it in his terrarium with him. Well he knocks them over. They burrowed and now I have beetles. I dont know the exact number but quite a few. Do I need to change his substrate out to get rid of the beetles? Im worried while hes burrowed they will start eating on him. To make it worse im fairly certain hes trying to hibernate making me worry even more they'll eat him. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## marydd (Jan 12, 2015)

I know that crickets will some times crickets will bite lizards bit I do not know about meal worms. I suggest taking them out when you see them. You can breed them when they are beetles. You may want to put them in keeper so they can breed. I would not change all the substrate, that is a hassle. If he was not hibernating I would say leave them in and he will eat them, just check his skin every couple days.


----------



## N8bub (Jan 12, 2015)

Do a little research and check out bio active substrate. It's basically bugs living in your mulch, dirt, coir etc. These bugs eat your tegus waste, shed and such. I believe meal worms are often used in these setups.I wouldn't worry too much just keep an eye on your tegu and if for some reason they ever did bite him clean it out.


----------



## John McLaughlin (Jan 24, 2015)

N8bub said:


> Do a little research and check out bio active substrate. It's basically bugs living in your mulch, dirt, coir etc. These bugs eat your tegus waste, shed and such. I believe meal worms are often used in these setups.I wouldn't worry too much just keep an eye on your tegu and if for some reason they ever did bite him clean it out.


Live mulch! I'm an old reef tank guy, love it.


----------



## Josh (Jan 27, 2015)

Hahah live mulch! Mealworms are probably a lot cheaper than live sand for a reef tank!
I'd just make sure they aren't bothering your tegu. They're probably ok but not something you want to happen again and again. Chances are they will exterminate themselves eventually, I'd think.


----------

